# FREE Pool Session Saturday 28 March in Colorado Springs



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Buzzards,

Saturday the 28th (tomorrow) is a free pool session at Underwater Connection in Colorado Springs. From 3-5 PM we will be in the pool and from 5 until 8 we will be grilling on the patio next to the pool. This is a pot luck meal and we are providing the grill. meats. ice and coolers. You are free to bring your own beer and wine. Get to know each other better and meet other local paddlers. 

Our retail section will be also be open and we are providing kayak and SUP boards for your use. We are located at just northwest of Garden of the God's Road on the I25 frontage road at 4940 Rusina Road.

PLEASE let us know you are coming so we know how much to purchase.











SYOTR


----------

